# My kind of lady!



## ravenclan (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## robrpb (Oct 16, 2020)

I like it. Another reason why vegetables are good for you.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 16, 2020)

Yup my way to eat veggies.

Warren


----------



## tag0401 (Oct 16, 2020)

Vegetables put to good use.


----------



## pushok2018 (Oct 16, 2020)

Ha -Ha-Ha! Nice one!!


----------



## tx smoker (Oct 16, 2020)

So....does that make a vegetarian by proxy? God knows I go through a lot of bacon   Darned cute though!! I like the concept very much.

Robert


----------



## GaryHibbert (Oct 18, 2020)

Yep.  Absolutely my idea of a smart lady.
Gary


----------

